

Microsoft vs Google vs Apple in Ads - maxcho
http://maxcho.com/2011/02/microsoft-vs-google-vs-apple-in-ads/

======
iamdave
_I worry there are too many learning curves inherent in touch screen devices
for the over-30-and-hate-phones crowd_

So suddenly, over 30 is now ancient?

Might want to reevaluate your census of technology adaptation there, author.

------
arnorhs
The WP7 ad actually made me think twice about where we as humans should be
going.. I love my desire and find myself in a lot of those situations, but is
that what we want?

Also, it ended by saying "this is what happens when you use other phones, you
get hooked. But with WP7 you won't, because it's not as engaging..."

------
davidw
Why on earth would you ever create a phone with "no apps", long battery life,
small simple design, no touchscreen, etc... with WP7? What a waste of hardware
and processing power.

Nokia sells basic phones like that for well under $100 already.

